# Dog deoderizer you can put ON dog?



## Arlo's Pack (Oct 25, 2006)

Anyone know if there is a deoderizer kind of like Baking soda or something that will help my dogs oder between bathes? He is an indoor out door pet... I want to be able to put it ON him.

Anyone?

Thanks!!


----------



## workingdog (Oct 19, 2006)

yes! we use, OUT cologne and deodorant for pets. We get it at K-Mart
It works real good.


----------



## Jessica&Crew (Sep 23, 2006)

What do you think the source of the odor is? Is there a certian area theodor is worse at? There could be ear, mouth or anal gland issues you arent aware of.

Diet can also contribute to a dogs odor, as well as how often and with what products the animal is bathed with.


----------



## Dulce (Oct 2, 2006)

ODOR MUTE is the BEST. You can use it on your dog, carpet, upholstery, clothing, anything with a "pet" smell.


----------



## dogluver101 (Jul 6, 2006)

There is stuff called Baby dog that you can get at petsmart. It smells really good.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Although I have not tried it myself, I've heard you can just use baking soda. I've been told you can sprinkle it on, rub it into the dog's coat, and then brush it out. >o.o<


----------



## Dulce (Oct 2, 2006)

Shopzilla - Best prices on odormute Dog Supplies in Pet Supplies


----------

